

Quitting everything to go to Nepal was the best thing I’ve done. - 3stripe
https://medium.com/travel-writers/f753fa208322

======
3stripe

       ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____ _________ ____ ____ ____ ____ 
      ||s |||e |||k |||i |||n |||g |||       |||w |||o |||r |||k ||
      ||__|||__|||__|||__|||__|||__|||_______|||__|||__|||__|||__||
      |/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/_______\|/__\|/__\|/__\|/__\|

------
scaramanga
Why is it that you can only find purpose for your life so far away on the
other side of the world?

Why is it that nobody from Nepal or Tibet ever come here for the same? They
come here only seeking material wealth.

I am baffled by this.

~~~
3stripe
Two different sides of the same coin (of romanticism)?

